# What are you listening to?



## Trigga

Leave me alone


----------



## Ja'eh

Was 3 6 Mafia

Now Sereno Rap


----------



## maknwar

this


----------



## Ja'eh

Now some Korn.


----------



## Trigga

Internet thugs by jadakiss and nagee


----------



## Ja'eh

Tearz by Wu Tang!!!!


----------



## Trigga

life on the line 50 cent


----------



## Ja'eh

*50 cent*


----------



## Trigga

Iced out Bart by gucci mane


----------



## Trigga

Old fifty was grimy man I don't know what u talking about... He's whack now for sure tho

for all my smokers meth and red


----------



## [email protected]°

I just goodnighted a lil party ay my house and discoverd that my CD burner is broken when I tried to burn a disk...

Sat. radio is at my old mans on the other side of town, and the crappy boom box we have in the garage doesn't have an aux for an ipod, or other MP3.

Now im listening to the tracks on my computer which include:

CKY Close yet Far
Avenged 7 fold Unholy confessions
TOOL No Quarter (Led Zep cover)
Clutch The profits of doom
Soul Coughing True Dreams of Wichita
Lou Reed Sweet Jane
The Black Crowes Daughters of the Revolution and Oh Josephine
Peter Frampton Do you feel like we do


----------



## Trigga

ransom drake feat lil Wayne


----------



## C0Rey

old school







im not embarrassed to say i like this group.


----------



## His Majesty

bad boys - bob marley


----------



## the_w8

faktion- take it away


----------



## Trigga

Road to Zion Damian Marley and nas


----------



## AKSkirmish

Cletus T judd

Indian In-laws


----------



## Quint

"Buy one for 2 , special price for you"........utter brilliance LOL









He also has 2 other characters : mexican Carlito & McDoo , both extreme stereotypes


----------



## His Majesty

Seether - Fake it


----------



## Trigga

24 23 young jeezy


----------



## shiver905

lol, Limp bizkit.. Lol i actually clicked n listed to the whole song... Memories!.

just listened to

photograph - nickleback
hoobastank - Up And Gone (firts bass solo i ever learned)
Rock Star - R kelly ft kid rock, luda
still fly - drake.

limp bizkit LOL


----------



## Trigga

Still fly with just drake is an unreal track.. Page or whoevas song it originally is can't even compare


----------



## Murphy18

Ice Cube - Take me away


----------



## Murphy18

Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch


----------



## Trigga

Eminem- beautiful

best song of relapse


----------



## Trigga

Uptown drake bun b and Wayne


----------



## Murphy18

Just finished listening to one of my favourite songs.

Biggie feat. Bone Thugs - Notorious Thugs

Now listening to Jay-Z - Dead Presidents


----------



## Ja'eh

Right now I'm listening to my girlfriend nag the sh*t out of me.


----------



## Trigga

Thrillerrr


----------



## Ja'eh

Right now I'm listening to Sanitarium.


----------



## Murphy18

Marvin gaye - let get it on









Was the last song i listened too.


----------



## Ja'eh

Rick Roos - The Boss


----------



## Murphy18

Fatboy Slim - Love island (4per4mix)


----------



## Ja'eh

Terror Fabolous - Action


----------



## Murphy18

Southspide Spinners - Lovestruck


----------



## Ja'eh

Behinde Blue Eyes


----------



## Murphy18

Yomanda - Sunshine

Quality Track


----------



## ZOSICK

mighty mighty bosstones.


----------



## Ja'eh

Limp Bizkit's cover for sanitarium


----------



## Murphy18

DJ Tiesto - Sparkles (airscape mix)


----------



## Ja'eh

Murphy18 said:


> DJ Tiesto - Sparkles (airscape mix)


Drum & bass?


----------



## Trigga

Still fly drake


----------



## Ja'eh

Murder she wrote.


----------



## Murphy18

Ja said:


> DJ Tiesto - Sparkles (airscape mix)


Drum & bass?
[/quote]

House/trance

Now listening too

Vervads - Crazy Ivan (creepy song)


----------



## Trigga

By who? the soca song?

Talking to ja


----------



## Ja'eh

Trigga said:


> By who? the soca song?
> 
> Talking to ja


No Chaka Demus & Pliers.


----------



## Murphy18

The Game - Let us live


----------



## Ja'eh

Daddy Yankee - mirame


----------



## Murphy18

Ja said:


> *Daddy Yankee* - mirame


Gay..

Paradise City


----------



## His Majesty

Pendulum - Tarantula


----------



## TobiasRieper

John Petrucci - Glasgow Kiss


----------



## His Majesty

Cascada - Evacuate the dance floor


----------



## Murphy18

Prodigy - Invaders Must Die


----------



## massabsamurai

Eminem- Beautiful


----------



## Murphy18

massabsamurai said:


> Eminem- Beautiful


Love that song, I'm listening to

Eminem - Medicine Ball ....killer beat !!


----------



## notaverage

Pandora....I have Big Pun...Led Zep...Alice N Chains....and Rakim mixed on 1 channel...


----------



## Ja'eh

Crooklyn Dodgers - Soul School Remix


----------



## TobiasRieper

Rush - Free Will


----------



## RhomZilla

Vocal Trance and people talking in the hallway @ work..


----------



## Murphy18

Rammstein - Du Hast


----------



## notaverage

Drowning pool


----------



## Ja'eh

Nivana!


----------



## iceh86

Battery - Metallica


----------



## Ja'eh

iceh said:


> Battery - Metallica


Good call.


----------



## Trigga

Crickets


----------



## Ja'eh

Sneaker Pimps - Six Feet Underground.


----------



## Ja'eh

MC Eiht - Straight Up Menace (remix).


----------



## ICEE

eminem-just dont give a f*ck


----------



## Ja'eh

Fieldy's Dreams - Are You Talking To Me.


----------



## Ja'eh

Lilly Allen - Smile ( my girl)

Now Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes (me).


----------



## Trigga

Trucks rumbling and rolling around and the faint chirp of crickets with th rising sun


----------



## Ja'eh

Big Pun - Leather Face

Now the leg huh.

The sound of that chain saw just hypes me up.


----------



## Ja'eh

Still Big Pun - I'm Laughing At You

Big Pun the all mighty!


----------



## Quint

One of the saddest things in my life is that I will never ever get the chance to see him in the flesh........


----------



## Trigga

J roc trailer park life


----------



## Trigga

that man hustle - gucci mane


----------



## His Majesty

sound of the underground


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

My parents in the next room having ...........

A cup of coffee they talk so loud!


----------



## His Majesty

Proclaimers - 500 miles


----------



## the_w8

three days grace- pain


----------



## Trigga

EasyE- boyz in the hood


----------



## Trigga

addiction- kanye west


----------



## notaverage

Slip knot
dead memories


----------



## His Majesty

notaverage said:


> Slip knot
> dead memories










great song

i also really like snuff by slipknot. corey has such a great voice

Am listning to Pink Floyd - another brick in the wall


----------



## RhomZilla

Mix by Paul Oakenfold, van ****, Sasha and Digweed...


----------



## notaverage

Cool..cool...for my wedding we walked out to Sandstorm by Darude

Now I'm listening to that after seeing your list Rhom..


----------



## RhomZilla

notaverage said:


> Cool..cool...for my wedding we walked out to Sandstorm by Darude
> 
> Now I'm listening to that after seeing your list Rhom..


Children of the Sandstorm!!! Great pick for an entrance, the beat can get any crowd pumped!!


----------



## the_w8

skillet- monster


----------



## r1dermon

the best song ever made in the history of man kind...


----------



## Ja'eh

Colors - Ice T


----------



## the_w8

all that remains- chiron. Now i really wanna punch a baby in the face


----------



## the_w8

sick puppies- you're going down


----------



## Ja'eh

You're the sick puppie talking about feeling like punching a baby in the face.


----------



## the_w8

hahahaha^^^ of course it's figurtively speaking. I wouldn 't actually do it. the sh*t gets u pumped up


----------



## Ja'eh

Not really, I figured you were kidding.


----------



## notaverage

Disturbed I'm Alive


----------



## notaverage

Benny Benassi....Man he has the hottest videos ever!!!


----------



## Trigga

Dumpin- 2pac papoose and fatal hussien


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

God heavy metal music sucks ass

Im listening to nirvana right now


----------



## RhomZilla

Chemical Brothers... and i have no idea what the title of the song is.


----------



## [email protected]°

Rhomzilla said:


> Chemical Brothers... and i have no idea what the title of the song is.


One of the best videos ever made...

embedding disabled


----------



## notaverage

Alice N Chains


----------



## Trigga

succesful drake


----------



## notaverage

HEd Pe


----------



## Trigga

Lay low-snoop dogg


----------



## Trigga

Black Republican- Nas feat Jay-Z


----------



## His Majesty

dizze rascal - holiday


----------



## Trigga

on yac-plies


----------



## sapir

tribal seeds


----------



## the_w8

SKINDRED-stand for something


----------



## MiGsTeR

Paramore. Haha


----------



## [email protected]°

MiGsTeR said:


> Paramore. Haha


***!!

That is my lesbian cousins favorite band!!!


----------



## MiGsTeR

I'd like to meet your cousins!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Inherit Disease a deadly death metal band from Santa Barbara who I happen to know the lead singer. f*cking rips and my kid likes it to calls it "headbang"


----------



## Trigga

Criminal- Eminem

one of his best songs


----------



## His Majesty

wait and bleed by slipknot

one of my all time fav songs


----------



## ICEE

Trigga said:


> Criminal- Eminem
> 
> one of his best songs


----------



## ZOSICK

S&M Air Lines....NOFX


----------



## Trigga

BUMPIN forgot about dre right now... Shaking the vents in my basement

Hail Mary-2pac

my shuffle is on a roll right now


----------



## philbert

JAY-Z marathon at work today. started with resonable doubt then black album and the first 2 blueprints and now blueprint 3. up after that is going to be some RHCP.


----------



## Trigga

Man I would love to work at your workplace.. Music at best buy is soooooo bad


----------



## Trigga

d.o.a my #REMOVED# jigga


----------



## His Majesty

Ian Cary Project - Get Shaky


----------



## alan

Wei Li Yang meditation music.......not joking. its great


----------



## His Majesty

Globus - Preliator


----------



## Trigga

Gotta get it- slim thug


----------



## His Majesty

listning to the cute girl opposit slurp on a smoothie. i think ill have to make a move sometime soon


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

bryan adams


----------



## [email protected]°

The voices in my head that tell me to Smoke Weed Everyday!!


----------



## C0Rey

biggie, tool, foo fighters and rise against yeah and the new marilyn Manson album- i like the alternative versions..


----------



## jacks

my wife snoring


----------



## MiGsTeR

:laugh:


----------



## Gordeez

jacks said:


> my wife snoring












Listening to the NEW Lil Rob Cd-Love and Hate
Track im on is Dream.


----------



## xeloR




----------



## Trigga

holy crap way to bring this back man!

jadakiss- the last party


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Katy Perry, I swear I love her music


----------



## xeloR




----------



## -NBKK-

speakyourmind said:


> bryan adams


----------



## Trigga

kill you-eminem


----------



## xeloR

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x6tfuy&related=0
*E-40 Feat Turf Talk - Got Rich Twice / NEW*
_Uploaded by PeteRock. - Music videos, artist interviews, concerts and more._


----------



## Trigga

marshall mathers - eminem

such a sick song


----------



## His Majesty

Hollywood Undead - Bitches

only cam across it now. its a pretty good song. i like the rythm and the lyrics make me laugh


----------



## -NBKK-

^Heard Everywhere I Go yet ?


----------



## Nick G

311 grassroots


----------



## His Majesty

-NBKK- said:


> ^Heard Everywhere I Go yet ?


just listened to it now. was pretty good. i like their style. its good driving music


----------



## Trigga

cant feel my face- lil wayne and juelz santana...

any gangsta rap fans will really dig this song


----------



## Ja'eh

I see you revived this thread.


----------



## Trigga

actually i think mtutle did


----------



## [email protected]°

William Elliot Whitmore...

Awesome singer songwriter...

This track has a LOT of production on it. He mostly just does vocals with either banjo or guitar...

Check out his stuff on You Tube, or better yet buy an album...


----------



## mike123

chevelle- vitamin R


----------



## Trigga

Psycho- 50 cent eminem


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Trigga said:


> cant feel my face- lil wayne and juelz santana...
> 
> any gangsta rap fans will really dig this song


Im a fan of rap, and have been for ever but I wont even bother to listen to any song with lil wayne or juelz santana on it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I cant explain how much these new guys like Gucci Mane, Lil Wayne, and Santana suck. Its like everything sounds the same, same sh*t every songs!

The only new guy that is half decent is The Game, he has some sort of intelligence in his song :

Some I listen to :


----------



## TJcali




----------



## -NBKK-

Empress Of Fur - Johnny Voodoo


----------



## xeloR

You guys are bringing out the old school mtuttle


----------



## Trigga

sym the game sucks...juelz santana is so sick you got it twisted man


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I cant get into his music like I can to the game.


----------



## Trigga

ever since the game left gunit he has been nothing more than a whiny bitch crying about how much he misses dr dre

juelz has really stepped his game up recently man check out i cant feel my face its an unreal track

f*ck all yall- tupac


----------



## TJcali

Trigga said:


> ever since the game left gunit he has been nothing more than a whiny bitch crying about how much he misses dr dre
> 
> juelz has really stepped his game up recently man check out i cant feel my face its an unreal track
> 
> *f*ck all yall- tupac*


Yeeaahh!!! four fingers up with two twisted in the middle


----------



## alan

Ian Dury


----------



## TJcali

Led zeppelin - Ten years gone


----------



## Ja'eh

Trigga said:


> cant feel my face- lil wayne and juelz santana...
> 
> any gangsta rap fans will really dig this song


That ain't gangsta rap.


----------



## wisco_pygo

not that big of a creed fan, drinking, and i don't even know what movie is being depicted here but the video makes me want to drink a bunch of booze and have an epiphany


----------



## StuartDanger

MF DOOM



Ja said:


> cant feel my face- lil wayne and juelz santana...
> 
> any gangsta rap fans will really dig this song


That ain't gangsta rap.








[/quote]

agreed, its trash
trigga check out some real hip hop, if you want i can suggest some people to listen to, once you hear it you'll hate all that main stream shiz


----------



## bellemorte87

the usual...
evanescence... seether... slipknot... pink... lacuna coil... flyleaf... billy idol.. motley crue... avenged sevenfold... theory of a deadman..


----------



## Trigga

Ja said:


> cant feel my face- lil wayne and juelz santana...
> 
> any gangsta rap fans will really dig this song


That ain't gangsta rap.








[/quote]
show me something recent thats more gangsta lol

its definitely not pop

waiting on you ******- cdet

a real toronto artist!

f*ck a drake


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Me and NBKK were blasting this song in my Civic yesterday when we were macking some h0es at Macdonalds n sh*t. Watts up watts up baybay?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Pete Rock and CL Smooth - TROY


----------



## notaverage

Listening to my Right f*cking speaker ONLY!
WTF???????????
My 8 inch sub and left speaker are out???
They were fine yesterday.
Checked all plugs and settings and all seems ok....can speakers just die without notice or in between playing?

OH...listening to Godsmack and the other thousands of songs I have on Winamp


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> Me and NBKK were blasting this song in my Civic yesterday when we were macking some h0es at Macdonalds n sh*t. Watts up watts up baybay?


No worries! I can translate this...

He's saying... NBKK and I were listening to this song in my rusted out 91' Civic with homemade paper mache' ground effects while getting shot down by some girls because they they thought we were total dorks at McDonalds...and poop. What's up...what's up? I think "baybay" might actually mean, "baby".


----------



## mike123

immortal technique


----------



## notaverage

mike123 said:


> immortal technique


Thats pretty decent...I just listened to a few tracks and I like it...brings me back to highschool....which was over 10 years ago.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

speakyourmind said:


> Me and NBKK were blasting this song in my Civic yesterday when we were macking some h0es at Macdonalds n sh*t. Watts up watts up baybay?


You know he's not asking what's up right?
He's saying watts (the area) up.


----------



## notaverage

Remember this...



Speaker on the rights working...still no sub or left speaker...lame for this especially..


----------



## -NBKK-

speakyourmind said:


> Me and NBKK were blasting this song in my Civic yesterday when we were macking some h0es at Macdonalds n sh*t. Watts up watts up baybay?
> 
> 
> 
> No worries! I can translate this...
> 
> He's saying... NBKK and I were listening to this song in my rusted out 91' Civic with homemade paper mache' ground effects while getting shot down by some girls because they they thought we were total dorks at McDonalds...and poop. What's up...what's up? I think "baybay" might actually mean, "baby".
Click to expand...









you guys kill me.

And SERRAPYGO, he used nothing but the finest bondo and low grade plastics for his kit.

Does anyone here listen to other things other then hip hop, rap or "gangsta beats" ?


----------



## Trigga

i listen to a bit of rnb... mostly just songs i can f*ck to

reggae is always a mood changer depending on the song


----------



## -NBKK-

Trigga said:


> i listen to a bit of rnb... *mostly just songs i can f*ck to*
> 
> reggae is always a mood changer depending on the song


Not too sure if i can bang a chick while listening to some smooth brown guy is singing " ow baby, yo so fine......i want to make sweet love to you down by the fy-a"


----------



## Trigga

what do you f*ck to man jim reeves or somin? lol


----------



## -NBKK-

No but I Masterbate heavily to The soothing sounds of Berry White.


----------



## StuartDanger

notaverage said:


> immortal technique


Thats pretty decent...I just listened to a few tracks and I like it...brings me back to highschool....which was over 10 years ago.
[/quote]
i used to love immortal technique, but have you heard his new album? My god its garbage!


----------



## TJcali

watts up watts up watts up watts up watts up.........................


----------



## wisco_pygo

classic killa cam (rush rush get the yeo)


----------



## His Majesty

Vivaldi Motet Nulla in mundo pax sincera


----------



## StuartDanger

His Majesty said:


> Vivaldi Motet Nulla in mundo pax sincera


nice, hows uni bro?


----------



## His Majesty

its good ta. new term started this week. got some coursework to hand in on wednesday. its really cold and rainy though







which sucks otherwise its all good. plus the student union bar is selling ALL drinks £1 on wednesdays and thursdays









how about yourself? you in your final year now? what you studying again?


----------



## Trigga

toronto's realest

gillatein- tired of the runnin


----------



## Uncle Jesse




----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## irishfan 689

To a Party - Slightly Stoopid


----------



## StuartDanger

His Majesty said:


> its good ta. new term started this week. got some coursework to hand in on wednesday. its really cold and rainy though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which sucks otherwise its all good. plus the student union bar is selling ALL drinks £1 on wednesdays and thursdays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about yourself? you in your final year now? what you studying again?


nah im back in my first year studying adevnture education, i dont start back till feb 8th boom!


----------



## TJcali

ahhhhhh I remember this song from when I used to serve fools in my lowrider


----------



## skylute3

For my fellow p keepers, that r real to the core, I suggest to u JOE BUDDEN. By far best rapper. Or should I say lyricist. If u tend to be more of a fake, or poser, or all out lame, u won't dig. For ne budden beginners, id say listen to a song called "pray for me"...that's usually the bait I use to put people on. But all his sh*t is top notch. Hope my info helps sum1 out. So far, its never gone wrong.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

skylute3 said:


> For my fellow p keepers, that r real to the core, I suggest to u JOE BUDDEN. By far best rapper. Or should I say lyricist. If u tend to be more of a fake, or poser, or all out lame, u won't dig. For ne budden beginners, id say listen to a song called "pray for me"...that's usually the bait I use to put people on. But all his sh*t is top notch. Hope my info helps sum1 out. So far, its never gone wrong.


joe budden is a terrible lyricist... he has some catchy songs, but he is pretty generic


----------



## skylute3

joedizzlempls said:


> For my fellow p keepers, that r real to the core, I suggest to u JOE BUDDEN. By far best rapper. Or should I say lyricist. If u tend to be more of a fake, or poser, or all out lame, u won't dig. For ne budden beginners, id say listen to a song called "pray for me"...that's usually the bait I use to put people on. But all his sh*t is top notch. Hope my info helps sum1 out. So far, its never gone wrong.


joe budden is a terrible lyricist... he has some catchy songs, but he is pretty generic
[/quote]

A terrible lyricist?? Hahahaha....and catchy songs??? I'm rollin....and generic hahahahahahahahahahah, I can't even debate this. The laughing interupts my typing. Realest rapper in the game. Hands down. But ur entitled to ur 50 cents n ur t pains. To those with an open ear, and hardship, joe budden is the guy for u. I can tell u idividual songs to listen to if need b. Just pm me. Only if ur a real. U lil wayne fanatics, n soldier boy goofs stay away.


----------



## Trigga

skylute3 said:


> For my fellow p keepers, that r real to the core, I suggest to u JOE BUDDEN. By far best rapper. Or should I say lyricist. If u tend to be more of a fake, or poser, or all out lame, u won't dig. For ne budden beginners, id say listen to a song called "pray for me"...that's usually the bait I use to put people on. But all his sh*t is top notch. Hope my info helps sum1 out. So far, its never gone wrong.


 the only song ive ever liked from joe budden is now i lay

he is garbage man hes a one hit wonder and his one hit wasnt even #1


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

skylute3 said:


> For my fellow p keepers, that r real to the core, I suggest to u JOE BUDDEN. By far best rapper. Or should I say lyricist. If u tend to be more of a fake, or poser, or all out lame, u won't dig. For ne budden beginners, id say listen to a song called "pray for me"...that's usually the bait I use to put people on. But all his sh*t is top notch. Hope my info helps sum1 out. So far, its never gone wrong.


joe budden is a terrible lyricist... he has some catchy songs, but he is pretty generic
[/quote]

A terrible lyricist?? Hahahaha....and catchy songs??? I'm rollin....and generic hahahahahahahahahahah, I can't even debate this. The laughing interupts my typing. Realest rapper in the game. Hands down. But ur entitled to ur 50 cents n ur t pains. To those with an open ear, and hardship, joe budden is the guy for u. I can tell u idividual songs to listen to if need b. Just pm me. Only if ur a real. U lil wayne fanatics, n soldier boy goofs stay away.
[/quote]

i hate 50 cent, i hate t pain, i hate soldier boy... i'm a fan of real hip hop, that's why i can't stand most of the crap that's come out in the last few years... basically since the Cash Money/No Limit Records destruction of hip hop at the beginning of the last decade. i can't stand maintstream stuff except for background music when i'm at a party. joe budden to me is just another guy who is trying to be mainstream but never caught a big break with hit songs.


----------



## skylute3

Trigga said:


> For my fellow p keepers, that r real to the core, I suggest to u JOE BUDDEN. By far best rapper. Or should I say lyricist. If u tend to be more of a fake, or poser, or all out lame, u won't dig. For ne budden beginners, id say listen to a song called "pray for me"...that's usually the bait I use to put people on. But all his sh*t is top notch. Hope my info helps sum1 out. So far, its never gone wrong.


 the only song ive ever liked from joe budden is now i lay

he is garbage man hes a one hit wonder and his one hit wasnt even #1
[/quote]

All I can say is, "real is as real does" I tried. But the garbage people listen to, reflects them as a person. Check the song pray for me, see if that doesn't do a lil sum. Its the turning point to most budden haters. But most people on this site I notice r arguers. I won't argue. Just tryin to teach. But class dismissed. Offer still open to ne real people...if ur tired of bubble gum rap, the same of the same, and terriblyl predictible punch lines.....pm me and ill put u on...id bet my p collection id turn u.


----------



## Trigga

skylute3 said:


> For my fellow p keepers, that r real to the core, I suggest to u JOE BUDDEN. By far best rapper. Or should I say lyricist. If u tend to be more of a fake, or poser, or all out lame, u won't dig. For ne budden beginners, id say listen to a song called "pray for me"...that's usually the bait I use to put people on. But all his sh*t is top notch. Hope my info helps sum1 out. So far, its never gone wrong.


 the only song ive ever liked from joe budden is now i lay

he is garbage man hes a one hit wonder and his one hit wasnt even #1
[/quote]

All I can say is, "real is as real does" I tried. But the garbage people listen to, reflects them as a person. Check the song pray for me, see if that doesn't do a lil sum. Its the turning point to most budden haters. But most people on this site I notice r arguers. I won't argue. Just tryin to teach. But class dismissed. Offer still open to ne real people...if ur tired of bubble gum rap, the same of the same, and terriblyl predictible punch lines.....pm me and ill put u on...id bet my p collection id turn u.
[/quote]
lol im not here to argue either man... if you would have said joe budden was a shitty rapper i would have agreed with you and that would have pretty much been it.









im not really into todays mainstream music either... all i listen to are mixtapes and old sh*t (pac, early em, pun..etc..all the greats)

i dont know how, if your a fan of rap then you can tell me juelz santana isn't doing his thing right

watch this and tell me this #REMOVED# cant rap and this is of the top of the dome i have the dvd and its right after a show and a blunt






listen to the whole thing


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'm not saying he is absolute garbage... like i said, some of his songs are catchy, but "best lyricist" shouldn't be mentioned when talking about him, to put him in with talib kweli, mos def, big l, etc. is just crazy talk


----------



## skylute3

Different strokes for different folks...btw, those rappers r on point, juelz is nice, but joe budden is in a league of his own...can't say it enough, id bet my p collection id turn ur opinions....but then again, real is born not made.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

a couple more products of the Minneapolis/St. Paul hip hop scene....


----------



## Trigga

man joe budden is no where close to cassidy... the hands down most underrated rapper out there i have no idea why he isnt huge






people watch this its UNREAL


----------



## Trigga

body bags-the game


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

febsalien said:


> Me and NBKK were blasting this song in my Civic yesterday when we were macking some h0es at Macdonalds n sh*t. Watts up watts up baybay?


*You know he's not asking what's up right?
He's saying watts (the area) up.*
[/quote]

Holy crap, nothing gets by you! I though he was saying watts as in my desk lamp is 60 watts.


----------



## Trigga




----------



## Uncle Jesse

So what was the question mark for?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Stones- Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I was just trying to make it sound cool in the sentence febsalien.


----------



## Uncle Jesse




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

sick track man


----------



## Mattones

Rodney Atkins - Watching You


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS




----------



## Pit_man




----------



## TJcali

This one is from folsom prison I think














and this one from san quentin


----------



## Guest

TJCali, great picks. I like outlaw country.

Here is one of my favorites from Merle Haggard:






Merle Haggard and Wille Nelson did the best version of Pancho and Lefty:


----------



## ZOSICK

widespread panic, phish and ben harper on shuffle....WOOOOOT!


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Good sh*t Bull! Ever listen to Waylon?


----------



## [email protected]°

How bout some Hank 3???


----------



## TJcali

cool song bake I've never heard of the song nor the band but I likey


----------



## [email protected]°

TJcali said:


> cool song bake I've never heard of the song nor the band but I likey


It's Hank Williams Grandson, Hank Williams Jr's Son.

He does 3 different sets.

First a regular country playlist

Then a Rockabilly set

Last a Punk/Metal set...

I hope to see him live one day when he comes around...


----------



## Soul Assassin

Immortal Technique, the man is smart and tells the truth


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

And he is raw as f*ck, and won't sell out for money- Only reason he aint signed is cause he doesnt want to change who he is unlike 99.9 percent of other rappers who would sell out for the money in a second.


----------



## Trigga

Hellrazor - 2pac


----------



## Guest

[email protected]° said:


> How bout some Hank 3???


Great vid Bake!

Here's another. Pop country really sucks!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

Fever Ray
When I Grow Up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F-CpE73o2M...&playnext=1


----------



## Murphy18

Cheryl Cole feat. Will-I-am - 3 words


----------



## Nick G

sports talk radio.


----------



## TJcali

some tunes while smoking a dooby aaaahhhhhh yyyeeeaaahhh


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

In the Ghettooooooooooooo


----------



## [email protected]°

Sungha Jung is like wine, He gets better and better with age!!


----------



## Murphy18

Listening to the kevin and perry soundtrack, reminds me of summer


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Band : Choose Your Path
Song : Kafka High
Album : Fire Kills Children (2007)


----------



## Trigga

Nothin to Lose - 2pac


----------



## Ja'eh

Never Seen A Man Cry by Scarface, one of the best rap songs ever, very deep sh*t.


----------



## His Majesty

f*ck rap songs

Ride the lightning by Metallica. havent heard this song in ages


----------



## [email protected]°

An old favorite... If I ever go to the twin cities I will make sure it is when Sean is bringing out the RS crew and I have tickets...















Funny part is I heard the remix version LONG before I heard this version, and as much as I dig this version the remix is still the sound I hear when I think of this song


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Rhymesayers FTW... bake, you should try to come out for sound set this summer, rhymesayers puts it on and the whole damn crew tries to make it back, there's usually some shows at first ave around that time too. my buddy is good friends with POS and brother ali and i grew up in the same school district... minneapolis/st. paul has an amazing hip hop scene. atmosphere has been my favorite hip hop act since 98


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

eyedea and slug freestyling... eyedea is definitely one of the best MCs in hip hop, this dude used to destroy eminem in battles back when em was at the top of his game


----------



## Trigga

any vids of them battling?


----------



## Trigga




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Trigga said:


> any vids of them battling?


i've never seen video, but i've heard the battle olympics audio before


----------



## Guest




----------



## ZOSICK

the good old days of poppie punk and ska...

Reel Big Fish - Sell Out





The Dead Milkmen..... Stuart.





NOFX - Together on the Sand





Buck-O-Nine - My Town





Less Than Jake - Johnny Quest Thinks We're Sellouts


----------



## ZOSICK

Reel Big Fish: BEER


----------



## TJcali

low low jam


----------



## TJcali




----------



## Trigga

joedizzlempls said:


> any vids of them battling?


i've never seen video, but i've heard the battle olympics audio before
[/quote]
theres a bunch of vids of em in the battle olympics.. whats the guys name?


----------



## xeloR

OLD school Big L- 98 Freestyle


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Trigga said:


> any vids of them battling?


i've never seen video, but i've heard the battle olympics audio before
[/quote]
theres a bunch of vids of em in the battle olympics.. whats the guys name?
[/quote]

eyedea


----------



## xeloR

Bullsnake- WTF is that sh*t you posted?


----------



## Trigga

couldnt find anything by him in the battle olympics.. at least not the one em was at

the em ones are tight though its so jokes how he turns the crowd just after a few bars


----------



## zippa

Just a couple songs that have been playing in my head.











One more....


----------



## Murphy18




----------



## His Majesty

Brandy - Long Distance

yeh i know, its a rubbish song, a freind sent the link.


----------



## Murphy18

Just a few i've had in my head today.


----------



## His Majesty

cant go wrong with metallica

right now im listning to Globus - preliator


----------



## Uncle Jesse




----------



## ZOSICK

gogol is some great sh*t I first saw them live here in omaha and have tried to keep up with them ever since....good post zippa!


----------



## zippa

I was looking for a good version of Troubled Friends...


----------



## xeloR




----------



## ZOSICK

zippa said:


> I was looking for a good version of Troubled Friends...


I never could find one but i did find and ok version of immigrant punk...






start wearing purple!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

I'm listening to a moron take over most of my television channels.....


----------



## Trigga

it was all a dream i used to read word up magazine.. salt nd pepa and heavy d up in the limoscene


----------



## [email protected]°

Classic CSNY...

I think CSNY were the greatest harmonizers of all time, tho the Mama's and the Papa's were also incredible, and the Beatles round out the top 3...


----------



## [email protected]°

Another masterful recording by my favorite young finger style guitarist!!


----------



## ju5tin95

bob marley-could be this love


----------



## notaverage

Did my time...


----------



## [email protected]°

I am SHOCKED and IN AWE of what I just heard and witnessed!!!

JUST WATCH IT NOW!!!!!


----------



## EZmoney

^^^ that's an awesome duo! Especially when Neil snaps all his strings and keeps playing, lol


----------



## His Majesty




----------



## Uncle Jesse

.


----------



## TheCableGuy

[email protected]° said:


> I am SHOCKED and IN AWE of what I just heard and witnessed!!!
> 
> JUST WATCH IT NOW!!!!!


That was AWESOME!!!
Never thought I'd see Sir Paul with the godfather of grunge!! 
Odd duo, but very entertaining!!


----------



## Guest

Time for some drinking music.

Whiskey river take my mind.
Don't let the memory torture me.
Whiskey river don't run dry.
You're all I got take care of me.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Sure is.


----------



## [email protected]°

He is no Hank 3!!!


----------



## EZmoney

I was at the Kimmel show last night for this performance. Slightly Stoopid


----------



## Plowboy

I've been fairly obsessed with this one for a few days. I love the way the weird sounding piano (synthetic maybe? 1:35 to 1:55 abouts on this vid) dances back and forth across my dash on a good recording, and the bass is about perfect for my sub and box setup. Even without all that it's still sounds good. However I have no idea what the hell he is talking about the whole time.


----------



## Murphy18

[email protected]° said:


> Another masterful recording by my favorite young finger style guitarist!!


That kid can play!!!...... loved Eric Clapton performing classical gas too.

One of my favourites







Quickest fingers ever...


----------



## Trigga

shoot em up.. NAS


----------



## Guest

Trigga said:


> shoot em up.. NAS


Roll to every station - murder the DJ.


----------



## Trigga

hailey's song...eminem

sort dem out - demarco


----------



## Guest

We need more drinking music!

Hey Mr. Bartender 
please don't be so slow
I got time for one more round 
and a six-pack to go.


----------



## Ja'eh

N.Y. State Of Mind by Nas.


----------



## muskielover1

a makin love song...miracles by jefferson starship.and time of the season by the zombies.listen or die!!!


----------



## Sheppard

Cancer Bats - Hail Destroyer 
Cancer Bats - Sabotage (beastie boys cover)

Both are great


----------



## Trigga

my furnace


----------



## His Majesty




----------



## Guest

I don't listen to alot of hip-hop, but I heard this *Lupe Fiasco's Kick and Push * the other day on the satellite
radio and really liked it.
What do you think of it?

I had to post the link because embedding was disabled.


----------



## Trigga

pretty old but lupe fiasco is alright.. pretty good rhymer


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

for some reason, i can't get it to embed...


----------



## muskielover1

pantera live at ozzfest 2000 primal concrete sledge!!FTW!!


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Who's that peekin in my window.....POW, nobody now!


----------



## [email protected]°

I freekin love this song!!!

Makes me feel GOOD!!!

Otis Redding came back as white guy!!!


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Who's giving me a ride to the corner store?


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## Trigga

we miss you- busta rhymes feat demarco


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Nirvana - Meat Puppets cover - Plateau


----------



## xeloR

^Great Song!


----------



## Murphy18

Thunderstruck!!


----------



## Trigga




----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Silverstein - Vices


----------



## Guest

Some more drinking music!

Jack Daniels if you please
Knock me to my knees


----------



## Guest

Speaking of drinking music, time for some more HANK III

Getting wasted with all my country heroes.


----------



## muskielover1

^^ HANK III FTW!!!
saw him at a county fair back in 96 doin the country gig.also love assjack and superjoint ritual!
bad ass


----------



## WhiteLineRacer




----------



## Trigga

forever young- jay z


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2893193&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1

Avenged Sevenfold, "A Little Piece of Heaven" from TWENTYFOURCORE Productions on Vimeo.


----------



## mike123

chris cornell billie jean cover


----------



## -NBKK-

WhiteLineRacer said:


>


this sounds so much like the band "the knife" it's unbelievable.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Gucci & Wayne- We Be Steady Mobbin'


----------



## [email protected]°




----------



## His Majesty

an oldy but a goody


----------



## StuartDanger

Trigga said:


> pretty old but lupe fiasco is alright.. pretty good rhymer


doesn't matter if it is old or not! BS just heard it so it's new to him!Lupe is good, one of the few mainstream rappers that isn't ruining hip hop. I really like this vid


----------



## [email protected]°

speakyourmind said:


> In the Ghettooooooooooooo


Now that's gangsta SYM!!


----------



## [email protected]°




----------



## Pit_man

Backwoods boy, Josh Turner






did i forget to say Yeee Haaaw?


----------



## Murphy18




----------



## Devon Amazon

^^^ good shout


----------



## TheWayThingsR

I'm listening to The Who play a shitty half time show.


----------



## Murphy18

TheWayThingsR said:


> I'm listening to The Who play a shitty half time show.


HEY!!









The Who rock!!


----------



## TJcali

a must to listen too with a couple of hit's of LSD (acid)


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Murphy18 said:


> I'm listening to The Who play a shitty half time show.


HEY!!









The Who rock!!
[/quote]

I agree they do! But this sucks. Maybe they had to get into the groove but when they started with Pinball Wizard it just sounded ugly.


----------



## [email protected]°

Murphy18 said:


> I'm listening to The Who play a shitty half time show.


HEY!!









The Who _used to_ rock!!
[/quote]

/Fixed


----------



## Trigga

raekwon- thats my word


----------



## His Majesty

armand van helden - mymymy


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## Ja'eh

Right now I'm listening to the indecisive voices in my head.


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## Murphy18

^^ LOL @ Ja'eh

Listening to Ferry Corsten - Punk


----------



## Ja'eh

They are asking me why you are laughing at me Murph?


----------



## Trigga

cant kill me- nas


----------



## Guest

I want to take you to the gay bar!


----------



## Trigga

keep ya head ringing dr dre and snoop


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

into the mouth of hell we march - trivium


----------



## xeloR




----------



## xeloR

All time great


----------



## Trigga

say whats real.. drake


----------



## Guest

Fire on the mountain
lightnin' in the air
There's gold in them hills
and it's waiting for me there


----------



## Uncle Jesse




----------



## RedneckR0nin

Inherit Disease!!!!!
Know the lead singer and there sh*t is wired tight
http://www.myspace.com/inheritdisease

All hail to DEATH!!!!


----------



## TimmyTeam

mt. eden dubstep - sierre leone, dont bother without a good sub.


----------



## [email protected]°

Foodstamp said:


>


Cool song and video...

What language is that?


----------



## Uncle Jesse

[email protected]° said:


>


Cool song and video...

What language is that?
[/quote]

Romanian, my girlfriend is from there so I sometimes hear a cool song. I don't speak a whole hell of a lot of it but I understand some. I think the song is about impressing a girl. He's talking about turning his wagon into a Lambo for her.


----------



## Guest

Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.
Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.

Roll another one
Just like the other one.
This one's burnt to the end
Come on and be a friend.

Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.
Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.

Ro-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-oll another one
Just like the other one.
You've been hanging on to it
And I sure would like a hit.

Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.
Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me


----------



## Ja'eh

Sneaker Pimps - Six Feet Underground


----------



## EZmoney

Gimme a beat!


----------



## TJcali

hahahahah







that sh*t was funny as f*ck had me cracking up Tom Green is a fool


----------



## [email protected]°




----------



## TJcali

Tight jam right there old school^^^^^^


----------



## r1dermon

all that remains- "this calling"


----------



## Trigga

i f*cking love this song


----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Aiden - Let the right one in


----------



## Ja'eh

Scarface - Never Seen A Man Cry


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Ja said:


> Scarface - Never Seen A Man Cry


love that song


----------



## xeloR

Tom's got flows


----------



## Ja'eh

Who the f*ck is Tom?


----------



## xeloR

Ja said:


> Who the f*ck is Tom?


Tom Green. Check EZ's last post


----------



## Ja'eh

Tom Green is just f*cking random!


----------



## Ja'eh

Sneaker Pimps - Six Feet Underground


----------



## Guest

Working real hard ain't hard to do when you got a lot of money coming to you.
I ain't got a dime, so I'll just sit here.
Even though I'm broke -I got a six-pack of beeeeeeeeeeeeeerr.


----------



## Ja'eh

Well I have a twelve.


----------



## [email protected]°

I have a handle of Rum!!


----------



## theblackduck8907

rise against - the dirt whispered


----------



## maddyfish

Marcy Playground, Sex and Candy


----------



## His Majesty

Puddle of mud - keep it together


----------



## Killabee

106.5 KWHL


----------



## Killabee

Alice in Chains -


----------



## Plowboy




----------



## muskielover1

NEW CLUTCH LIVE ALBUM!!!
FULL FATHOM FIVE
IF YOU DONT LISTEN TO THIS ALBUM OR DONT LIKE IT THEN YOU ARE f*cking DEAD


----------



## muskielover1

brian519 said:


>


and bitch im the boss.
lol
everyday im husitlin


----------



## His Majesty

Snoop Doggy Dog ft Dr. Dre, Nate Dogg - Lay Low


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## EZmoney

^^^ Garage Days Re-Revisited!!!!! That has always been at the top of my Metallica list. Great post!!!


----------



## TheCableGuy

Another of my fav's


----------



## His Majesty

f*ck yeh iron maiden







they are pretty sweetmy favourite iron maiden song


----------



## Trigga

life i lead-2pac


----------



## 94NDTA

Coheed and Cambria - Welcome home

Only good Coheed song, and it is effing epic.

Anyone see the movie 9? It is the theme song for that movie.


----------



## EZmoney




----------



## Ja'eh

Ah 2 Live Crew they were such a fine musical act from the early 90's.


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## gvrayman

Runnin' (Dying to Live) - Biggie/Pac


----------



## Ja'eh

Metallica - Sanitarium


----------



## [email protected]°

KRS ONE!!!

Rapping or interviewed the man is a legend and a genius!!

FIND OUT!!!


----------



## gvrayman

Nice to see another fan of the classics. Ever listen to Vast Aire / Cannibal Ox?


----------



## Ja'eh

[email protected]° said:


> KRS ONE!!!
> 
> Rapping or interviewed the man is a legend and a genius!!
> 
> FIND OUT!!!


The bridge is over, the bridge is over gwan!


----------



## Plowboy

Sry I couldn't find the HTML code. 
EDIT: NM, Got it






here's a link:
MOTABEATZ
He has a ton of songs.

From the same guy. Tupac remix:





I hope this guy makes it huge. I love this sh*t


----------



## Scrappy

Cypress Hill Ft. Marc Anthony & Pitbull - Armada Latina


----------



## Trigga

classical - gucci mane


----------



## Guest

I heard this song this morning on my satellite radio and I liked it.
It's rap music, but it's not that gangsta rap.


----------



## piranhasrule

You got the dirtee love- Dizzee Racal and Florence and the machine


----------



## lament configuration

nirvana live at reading 1992


----------



## [email protected]°

Bullsnake said:


> I heard this song this morning on my satellite radio and I liked it.
> It's rap music, but it's not that gangsta rap.


I like it!!

Good find


----------



## WhiteLineRacer




----------



## Dr. Giggles

Right now listening to Yes [1972.03.10] from Winterland off a master.


----------



## xeloR




----------



## xeloR

ive been listening to a lot of hip hop lately


----------



## [email protected]°

[email protected]° said:


> I heard this song this morning on my satellite radio and I liked it.
> It's rap music, but it's not that gangsta rap.


I like it!!

Good find
[/quote]

Another by Flobots...






These guys are really growing on me. Handlebars finds its way into my head from time to time, might have to pick up the album... Sooner than later


----------



## Trigga

Cam'ron- I hate my job


----------



## xeloR

3X Krazy - Keep It P.I. (Real Talk 2000)


----------



## Guest

At the bar tonight, the band played the 'Rodeo Song'.
if you like outlaw country, check it out.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer




----------



## WhiteLineRacer




----------



## WhiteLineRacer




----------



## His Majesty

rihanna - rude boy


----------



## Guest

Bullsnake is awesome!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Well done Bull that's too f*cking funny man!!


----------



## [email protected]°

Bullsnake said:


> Bullsnake is awesome!


AWESOME!!!

Never heard his stuff til you posted it, and I really dig it!! Checked out a few other vids and I now consider myself a fan.

Same story with Flobots!!

What channels do you listen to on Sirius?


----------



## Guest

[email protected]° said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> Never heard his stuff til you posted it, and I really dig it!! Checked out a few other vids and I now consider myself a fan.
> 
> Same story with Flobots!!
> 
> What channels do you listen to on Sirius?


The Flobots I heard on Faction 28 in the morning when they play music. Usually a mix of punk, rock, and a little hip-hop.
I mostly listen to Howard Stern, but I also listen to Octane and Outlaw channels.

The Spose song I heard on terrestrial radio when I was in somebody's car that didn't have satellite radio.


----------



## xeloR




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Haha sick song Da'Manster. I heard the Nirvana version and liked it but is that the original? I love it man haha.

/goes to download.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^^absolutely, SYM!..The one and only Terry Jacks!!..that was his number one hit and yes it was the original!...Diggin' on the white boy fro' from da' 70's!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

you know any other feel good classics like that?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Plenty of them, SYM!...I aim to please! I'll keep posting them!...stay tuned!...it's getting late and I'm getting ready to hit the sack!...let me go out with a bang from one of the greatest classics of all-time!...the original 1976 version of "Hotel California" by the Eagles!... Enjoy!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Alright SYM!..One more for the road before I retire for the night...Peter Schilling's 1982 hit song "Major Tom" (Coming Home)...another classic feel good song about an astronaut who would rather die in space than live on Earth because he loves space and the universe so much...Listen to the lyrics on the main chorus.."Earth below us, drifting falling, floating weightless, coming, coming home!".....


----------



## Armand_caribe

You guys remember this?:






This is fcking great!!!.


----------



## [email protected]°

My 2 Favorite AC/DC songs...






AND


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## assclown

maknwar said:


> this


you ***.............







.....


----------



## Da' Manster!

One of the best songs of all-time!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

xeloR said:


>


Very Cool Song and Video BUT what are they on? Specifically the guitar player wearing the green cloak and halo? that guy looks ripped


----------



## Mattones




----------



## Uncle Jesse




----------



## Da' Manster!

Another Classic!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Trigga

Ghetto Star.. Classic 2pac

am i the only person that fast forwards through the outlaws parts lol? they just cant hold their own with 2pac


----------



## xeloR

speakyourmind said:


> Very Cool Song and Video BUT what are they on? Specifically the guitar player wearing the green cloak and halo? that guy looks ripped


they all have some fuckin faces huh?









if only i could have grew up back then


----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Trigga




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Gucci & Rick Ross - All About My Money

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhP7C50omNo480Mz2b


----------



## Trigga

Gucccccci


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ironman!!..The original video by Black Sabbath!..(Ozzy Osbourne lead singer!!!..







)






and just like some of my other fellow members, I'm an AC/DC fan!..my favorite song by them!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

I've been on ol school for a couple days


----------



## Da' Manster!

In honor of Rhomzilla!!...







.....







(Clash of Titans thread for reference)






and of'course Eddie Murphy with Rick James (Party all the time)....


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

I wonder if Rockwell is getting any type of residual payments from GEICO!!







....










this is the original "Somebody's Watching Me" featuring Rockwell and Michael Jackson (R.I.P.)






and some Midnight Oil...


----------



## Guest

Ain't no grave that'll hold my body down...


----------



## Da' Manster!

How about some one-hit wonders!......


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Why you by the window whats wrong daddy?


----------



## [email protected]°

I DVR'd this entire concert yesterday on HBO.

The performances and pairings are legendary.

Like Simmon and Garfunkle playing together!!

Art still has it!!!

Rock and Roll Hall of Fame 25th Anniversary Concert at MSG in New York BTW...

I hope they put it out on Blu Ray


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

We all go when we gotta go/ my glock hole bigger then Nikki Minaj camel toe :laugh:


----------



## Da' Manster!

A couple of classics from Dire Straits and REO Speedwagon!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Some more Dire Straits...My favorite by them!....I also remember the majority of these bloopers when they happened...


----------



## Plowboy

Joe Walsh






Dr. Hood- The Cover of The Rolling Stones


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Grown Ass Man Music....yeah I like R&B

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshh28dMl0tEcxd1fIl0


----------



## Xenon

test


----------



## Da' Manster!

Some other classics from the 80's!!!...
























and a very rare classic!..the original video of Pink Floyd's "Another Brick In The Wall"!..Love the british schoolkids falling into the meatgrinder!!...


----------



## Trigga




----------



## Nick G




----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## CuzIsaidSo

More grow ass man music...Jaheim - Find My Way Back

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhC6ajr2jpKg1BdL8c


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


>


One of the greats in EVERY WAY!!

If you have a good sound system (Car or Home) with SUBS you need to check this one out!!

It hits some seriously bone rattling LOWS!!!

Car is best... The shop I worked at in the early/mid 90's used to use track and "Tom Sawyer" to WOW potential customers eardrums...


----------



## Nick G

[email protected]° said:


> One of the greats in EVERY WAY!!
> 
> If you have a good sound system (Car or Home) with SUBS you need to check this one out!!
> 
> It hits some seriously bone rattling LOWS!!!
> 
> Car is best... The shop I worked at in the early/mid 90's used to use track and "Tom Sawyer" to WOW potential customers eardrums...


yeah for real. 
the lows in that song hit HARD. i havent heard it in a while with subs but i remember it hitting harder than most rap music i had at the time.

this has been one of my favorite songs since i was so young I didnt realize what it was about.
the lyrics are FUCKED dude.


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## xeloR

holyshit, talk about a song that matches your avatar


----------



## scotty

OILDALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BITCHES	HAHA TOP


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer




----------



## Da' Manster!

A little Talking Heads to pass the time away!....


----------



## Guest

I want a butt ugly slut with a bad drinking problem and a jealous old man in jail.


----------



## Da' Manster!

EL PASO!..The one and only Marty Robbins!..Arguably, one of the best Western Ballads of all-time!




























and a little Lynyrd Skynyrd to finish off the afternoon!!....


----------



## [email protected]°




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## EZmoney

DAC all day today


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## alan

Radio 2


----------



## Da' Manster!

A few more classics from the 80's!!!...


----------



## Guest

MY DICK!


----------



## scotty

well youtube changed too. I'm not up to date but I am listening to Suspicious Minds by The King for the 5th time. I love all music as long as I like it


----------



## Murphy18

Right now i'm listening to Tiestos Mega Mix.


----------



## Guest

This song has been getting some air play on satellite radio. You like?


----------



## StuartDanger

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVEwemk-TRU[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agMmGoJW5bQ


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

The one-hit wonder rap song by Snow, "Informer"...














and Jim Carrey's video making fun of him!!..."Imposter"!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

A little U2 anyone?!!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I officially gave up rap music can't get into that crap anymore. Been listening to a bunch of acdc, creedence, and justin bieiber lately.

Babay babay babay ooooooo babay babay


----------



## Jared35

THANK ME LATER

DRAKE


----------



## Trigga




----------



## CuzIsaidSo

WHAT!!! Drake's sh*t is hot

If you have a vigina


----------



## Guest

This group has been getting some play on satellite radio. I like it. You like?


----------



## Guest

Another Drive-By Truckers song. It's about a stripper.


----------



## Guest

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY_5JOEmFK0


----------



## TheWayThingsR

^ good taste


----------



## Guest

i know


----------



## EZmoney

Opening song from last night's FREE show at the Roxy. Only about 450 of us got into the club!
Check out the swinging chicks. They are hanging from chains with meat hooks stuck in their backs.

Creado y areglado De Los Angeles... Juana's Adiccion!!!


----------



## sapir

i dont know how to embed the vid


----------



## EZmoney

Here ya go, Sapir. BTW this is one of my all time favorite bands. I've seen them a whole bunch.


----------



## sapir

thanks for the help


----------



## His Majesty

globus - europa instrumental version


----------



## -Photographer-

El-Clicko you know it









I'm On A Boat - Lonely Island featuring T-Pain


----------



## Da' Manster!

Any BAD COMPANY fans out there?!!...


----------



## BRUNER247

HAYSTAK


----------



## muskielover1

brother clyde

youll never guess who the lead singer is....i think the song is called lately


----------



## His Majesty

one of my favourite songs of all time


----------



## BRUNER247

Ministry, slayer, lamb of god, with some haystak throwed in the mix too


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## His Majesty

new single from their new album asylum which is released in august. cant wait


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Rock n roll aint noise pollution


----------



## Scrappy

Da said:


>


At least pick out a good Scorpions song.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer




----------



## Trigga

teflon don>recovery and thank me later


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Been listening to the new Big Boi CD the last couple days, but threw in Biggie's Ready to Die this morning


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

It's become tradition!...once a week, I have to listen to the cameltoe song!...







...this is a parody of the song "KOKOMO" by the Beach Boys..I've finally got all the lyrics memorized!!!...


----------



## piranhasrule




----------



## piranhasrule

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeenYMgQ4is[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_96fWo1iWcM


----------



## Da' Manster!

Eye of the tiger!..Rocky 3 with Mr.T starring as Clubber Lang!...


----------



## wisco_pygo

i miss the music of the 90's


----------



## Sanjo Eel

I love old metal but I listen to everything basically, except new pop, god I hate that sh*t. 
I play guitar and I am only really interested in metal and classical (especially latin stuff) . 
Bands on my MP3 player now, besides all the old metal classics Like Megadeth and Slayer, Iron Maiden and stuff like that that never gets played out:
Hammerfall, Immortal (one of the 10 greatest metal bands of all time), Mercyful Fate/King Diamond, Mystifier, Buckethead, Deceased, etc. 
But then some days I could go for some Rick James LOL
Like I said mainly Metal but whatever is good and fits my mood.


----------



## Da' Manster!

A FOREIGNER rock block!!!...


----------



## Sanjo Eel

Hell yeah, I saw Foreigner live last year, they rocked.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^^^^^Hell yes, Sanjo Eel!..One of the best groups of all-time and one my favorites!..Lou Gramm still has it, even though his health has been failing lately!....here is a classic from David Bowie!....


----------



## EZmoney

I luv summer... All I need are some tasty waves, cool buds, and I'm fine.


----------



## zippa




----------



## EZmoney

These songs come from the 1998 album, Mermaid Avenue. The lyrics to all the songs on this album were written by Woody Guthrie sometime before his death in 1967 and put to music by Billy Bragg and Wilco about 30 years later. It's magical... like rainbows and unicorns!


----------



## PinKragon

November Rain =)


----------



## Trigga

Everyday Struggle


----------



## Da' Manster!

Some more Foreigner!!....





















[email protected]:19 - 3:26, EFFIN' JAMMIN' on DA' SAXOPHONE!!!!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Why do I always see kids my age around here blasting lil wayne and drake in the cars speakers? Its so lame man, I have yet to see some guy high as a muthafucka blasting thunderstruck while speeding down the road

I always blast my back in black cd until my brother the *** pulls it out and says "that shits gay" and puts in a mix cd of drake, little wayne, and gucci mane. as if that sh*t isnt gay f*ck people man


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Just for you SYM


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

All we need is a gucci mane verse and we can call it the worst song ever created.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Nah Cuz, this is more up SYM's alley!..Old school Jermaine Stewart!..







.....


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## EZmoney

Now that's gangsta !


----------



## EZmoney

Feeling the soul, the funk, and the brass.


----------



## Da' Manster!

and of'course smoking hot Tracey Ullman!!...Man, I had a serious crush on her!..


----------



## Piranha_man

Right now I'm listening to my chickie throwing all my empty N/A beer cans into trash bags so my assistant can take them to the grocery store for a refund.


----------



## Da' Manster!

A Billy Joel rock block!!!...


----------



## PinKragon

Smashing Pumpkins =)


----------



## wisco_pygo

[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGytDsqkQY8&feature=av2e]http://www.youtube.c...Y8&feature=av2e


----------



## Da' Manster!

Football season is here!!!....HAIL TO THE REDSKINS!!!...




























and the famous houston oilers fight song!






and in honor of EZMoney and GG...Da' Raiders fight song...






Last but not least, the Notre Dame fight song!!...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## Ja'eh

Listening to the ringing in my ear, somebody must be talking about me again.


----------



## His Majesty




----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## Murphy18

Maceo and The Macks - Cross The Tracks


----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## wisco_pygo

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=d43U0OeWg3Q[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9FDXoYs_fM


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I'm listening to acdc, the beatles, the game, and john fogerty of creedence


----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## Nick G

wont let me embed for some reason


----------



## Murphy18

Danny Tanner said:


> I'm listening to acdc, *the beatles*, the game, and john fogerty of creedence












Right now i'm listening too Ferry Corsten.


----------



## Guest

I like this song.

f*ck Youuuuuuuu! Ain't that some sh*t!


----------



## piranhasrule




----------



## xeloR




----------



## wisco_pygo

fuckin 80's style


----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## Ja'eh

Secretes Of The Hidden Temple by Blac Monks.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

my girl bitching about my fish


----------



## wisco_pygo

DUMP TRUCK said:


> my girl bitching about my fish










i was like, "what is he talking about" then my logic kicked in.


----------



## Scrappy

Had J Boog's version of Ganja Farmer stuck in my head all day.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

For you Pman!!


----------



## wisco_pygo

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEMuAnFH_lM&feature=related


----------



## [email protected]°




----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## hecks8094

10 years- wasteland


----------



## [email protected]°




----------



## Guest

.

The Unknown Hinson!






I ain't afraid of your husband baby, so I'll be over tonight!


----------



## TheCableGuy

Pretty good cover


----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## wisco_pygo

imo, this thread should be pinned.


----------



## Trigga

last couple days been bumping the kush and oj mixtape... pretty solid joint from wiz khalifa


----------



## RuthlessCarnage

This


----------



## Pirambeba

Anything that's good.


----------



## wisco_pygo

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WuABNDAu5c


----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## Trigga

they burned me -50 cent

nice to hear something decent from ol fiddy


----------



## zippa




----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## Plowboy




----------



## CuzIsaidSo

They Burned Me is a banger good lookin out Trigg never heard that






Luda goes in !!!


----------



## Piranha_man

At the very moment, listening to various songs from Scorpions "Love at First Sting" and "Blackout."


----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## muskielover1

Piranha_man said:


> At the very moment, listening to various songs from Scorpions "Love at First Sting" and "Blackout."


still loving you is my fav...sweet melody,plus some killer lead.


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## Sanjo Eel

Piranah - A Nashville Metal Band








http://www.myspace.com/piranahrocks
LOL this band sucks soooo bad it's funny and even funnier that they misspelled the name rotflmfao!

Then you have the Swiss metal band Piranha, who are slighty more talented but still not listenable hahahaha
http://www.myspace.com/piranha.band


----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Mattones

Yah, Yah, Im country alright.


----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## Mattones




----------



## AKSkirmish

some old dead milkmen
turtle up next


----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## lament configuration

rick ross - aston martin music


----------



## Da' Manster!

A little talking heads rock block!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Some Billy Idol, Bad Company, and Def Leppard to close things out for tonight!....


----------



## Da' Manster!

and one of the best videos of all-time!.."walk of life" by Dire Straits!!!


----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Da' Manster!

Remember this one-hit wonder from Peter Schilling in the 80's?!!...Major Tom (Coming Home)




























and "Eye of the Tiger" by Survivor...ROCKY 3 intro with Mr.T as Clubber Lang!!!...


----------



## [email protected]°

If Da' Manster programed a radio station it would be both the best and worst station of all time all at once!!!

You can quote that fer sher!!


----------



## Trigga

Stunt 101


----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Da' Manster!

[email protected]° said:


> If Da' Manster programed a radio station it would be both the best and worst station of all time all at once!!!
> 
> You can quote that fer sher!!


I aim to please, Bake!..I also take special requests!..Being the resident V and D jay of this thread, members are always more than welcomed to PM any requests!...







.....Let's spin dat sh*t!!..


----------



## Mattones

Love this song just f*cking love it.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

as all of u know i'ma hip hop/r&b dude but a couple of my boys were playin rock band the other night n these songs are the sh*t


----------



## Da' Manster!

some Smithereens and Killer Dwarfs!!!....


----------



## Guest

Bow down you've chose your maker
He never gives he's always the taker
The electric burns that fuel the fire
It's just your suicide messiah
Oh Yeah!


----------



## muskielover1

^^just saw them 2 months ago...up front.fuckin bad ass.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Some more one-hit wonders!!!....


----------



## Da' Manster!

A rock block from Journey!!!....


----------



## Criley

ten crack commandments


----------



## Da' Manster!

Anybody down with some IRONS??!!...





















....







.....


----------



## [email protected]°




----------



## Mattones




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

OMG A black guy in a Toby Kieth Video! Im absolutely shocked! They must have had to convince TK with a huge sum of cash and a guarantee top position in the Texas chapter of the KKK to allow that to happen.


----------



## Mattones

Danny Tanner said:


> OMG A black guy in a Toby Kieth Video! Im absolutely shocked! They must have had to convince TK with a huge sum of cash and a guarantee top position in the Texas chapter of the KKK to allow that to happen.


haha.


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas from the RedneckROnin family!


----------



## RedneckR0nin




----------



## zippa




----------



## Da' Manster!

Some DURAN DURAN!...For those of you that don't know, this is where SYM/DT got his brief career in showbiz started at age 10!!..Cameo appearences @ 1:26, 1:40 (rolling the tire), and @ 2:10!!...





















.......


----------



## Ægir

Love this song, some of you may recognize it from the "Suicide Girls" video "How To Roll a ...."

If you havent seen the suicide girls videos, use your google (18 and up, NSFW)


----------



## BRUNER247

Angel~ AKON


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Trey Songz...nicer than most rappers out


----------



## [email protected]°

Tori rules my heart and soul!!


----------



## zippa




----------



## Da' Manster!

Of'course, everybodys favorite this time of year!...Grandma got run over by a reindeer!...the original version done 30 years ago and the remix version with people in the video!...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Piranha_man




----------



## RedneckR0nin

Beatles are official on Youtube now!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

A few more "cult" classics and one-hit wonders!!!....


----------



## zippa




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Some more DURAN DURAN!!.....





















.....







.....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## CuzIsaidSo

WEEZY'S BACK!!!


----------



## zippa




----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Guest

I'm proud to be a ******* piece of white trash.
If you don't like that -pucker up muthafucker, you can kiss my ass!


----------



## Guest




----------



## [email protected]°

Not sure if I posted this before but I LOVE IT!!

Incredible song and performance with a nostalgic film from when our Grandparents were children, and Great Grandparents were truly alive!!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers rock block!!!....


----------



## Piranha_man

Seen these guys 6 times.


----------



## TheWayThingsR




----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Da' Manster!

I hear you, P-Man!...I've also seen Queensryche live in concert!...One of many groups that I have seen multiple times!...Hell, I've used them several times in my famous signature "it rocks" punch line!...


----------



## r1dermon

kickass


----------



## Piranha_man




----------



## Da' Manster!

A few oldies & classics but goodies!....


----------



## Brian762

Tool Schisms and my daughter crying!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS




----------



## Guest

If my leg muscles weren't so atrophied from inactivity, I'd be dancing right now.


----------



## Guest

Kind of like Sublime, just not as good.


----------



## zippa

I wish they had not used the Die Antwoord picture for this video. This song was made pre antwooord before watkin had to dumb himself down to hit it big. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

1st Banger of 2011!!!! Wale is the most underated MC in hip hop


----------



## Da' Manster!

A few more 80's hits!....


----------



## Brian762

Mushroomhead!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]°




----------



## Piranha_man




----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq11YMk-H24&feature=fvw[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7p2NJfGKxk


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

OMG...Busta kills this!!!






Best I've heard from Mary in a minute


----------



## Da' Manster!

I don't care what anybody says, Michael Jackson is still one of the best music artists of all-time!...







...It's just sad what happened to him later in life...His family exploiting him because of all the money he had and then trying to be and look like his sister with hideous cosmetic surgeries gone wrong, and not to mention the pedophile tendencies...







...


----------



## Trigga

Grass by K Koke

Real Hiphop heads check it out the dude is from stonebridge uk and can flow

Grass by K Koke

Real Hiphop heads check it out the dude is from stonebridge uk and can flow


----------



## Guest

.

No, you can't cash Bullsnake's checks.


----------



## Guest

.

The high cost of livin' ain't like the cost of livin' high.


----------



## Guest

Please watch this video
"We can't make it here anymore."


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Piranha_man

Thanks to Marco "Baller" I can't get this song outta my head!


----------



## Piranha_man

I can't blame Marco for this one...
I'm a bit of a *** when it comes to music sometimes... I do love dance music.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

A little OUTFIELD and U2 to close things out for tonight!...


----------



## Piranha_man




----------



## zippa

Piranha_man said:


>


 I don't mind Gaga but that song reminds me to much of an Ace of Base ripoff.


----------



## Piranha_man

I thought it was a Madonna song at first...


----------



## Piranha_man

For the very few "Gaga Monsters" here's a couple good parodies:


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Amber Rose in the video


----------



## Piranha_man




----------



## notaverage

Pandora..one of my channels that I dont get to listen to much anymore.
Now I listen too...Mickey, Dora, Disney, Etc...gotta love kids...

Static X
Behemoth

One may work below...its been a while and things have changed around here.

My link

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x70t2p_staticx-behemoth_music


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhmrr1C5q70cTYhV3X


----------



## Piranha_man

Really diggin' this new song by Kenny Chesney...
Pretty melodically entrancing for a country song...


----------



## Da' Manster!

One of my favorite songs of all-time!!!..."Eat It" by Weird Al Yankovic!!...A funny spinoff and twisted tune making fun of Michael Jackson's "Beat It"!...Funny as hell!...







.....







.......


----------



## Piranha_man

Da said:


> One of my favorite songs of all-time!!!..."Eat It" by Weird Al Yankovic!!...A funny spinoff and twisted tune making fun of Michael Jackson's "Beat It"!...Funny as hell!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......


The only thing better than the song is the video.


----------



## ICEE

CuzIsaidSo said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhmrr1C5q70cTYhV3X


I see hes sucking on daddys dick again







Cassidy says it best in his new single, wayne wont even beef back. Lets see wayne battle Cass, o wait, he wont cuz he will be 10 ft under ground if he does


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

You and CuzIsaidSo make me lol so much. ******* Unite!


----------



## ICEE

That rapper isn't black


----------



## Da' Manster!

Alice Cooper and Dokken!!!...Horror movie theme!....Friday the 13th and Nightmare on Elm St series!!...







.....







......


----------



## [email protected]°

I defy someone to post something better than this!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

An AC/DC and QUIET RIOT rock block!!!......







........







.......


----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## His Majesty




----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## Da' Manster!

A VAN HALEN rock block!....and "dreams" featuring the blue angels!!..available in super HD!...Fellow P-Furians, these guys are Naval pilots and perform every year during the midshipmens graduation ceremonies from the Naval Acadamey...Only 5 minutes from my house in downtown Annapolis!...You've got to see them live to fully apppreciate them!!...Usually around memorial day weekend!...Anybody game, just let me know!..







......







........


----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## [email protected]°

I can't get enough of this!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

dirty deeds done dirt cheap sounds gay with brian johnson. I dont really like when brian johnson performs songs sang by bon scott.


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Da' Manster!

Some CLASH and DIRE STRAITS (Money for nothing; unedited and without censorship)!....


----------



## wisco_pygo

political song associated the ron paul revolution movement


----------



## Guest

Heard it on satellite this morning and liked it.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Another IRON MAIDEN rock block!!!...





















.....







........


----------



## muskielover1

i can never get it to embed


----------



## klink67

Liquid Metal!!!!!!!!!!!
Sirius/XM


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## klink67

You have been served!!!!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Wale = Best MC Out


----------



## Da' Manster!

A BILLY IDOL rock block!!!...


----------



## RiptideRush

The hieroglyphics, pep luv, a tribe called quest, lost boys, heltah skelta, magnum force, old Wu n odb, dawg pound, kurupt, red n meth, mos n talib, mac dre, cannibus, crooked I, blackalicious,and some e40 always stay rotated with some reggae and drum n base every now then.


----------



## wisco_pygo

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yle1USyhCY[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJh47LybCkU


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Da' Manster!

A POLICE rock block!!...


----------



## Guest

.

Time To Get A Gun - by Fred Eaglesmith
[EDIT] I could only find live versions on YouTube. The studio version is much better.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Da' Manster!

Members in my age group remember the Bruce Lee movies every saturday during the 70's known as Kung Fu Theater!...







...Carl Douglas's "Kung Fu Fighting" was the intro!...A special dedication to the master himself, Bruce Lee!...







.....


----------



## Piranha_man




----------



## Trigga

mary jane- rick james

the only song of his ive ever liked


----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Guest

This thread needs more ukulele!

That's right. I said ukulele.


----------



## PhantastickFish

seger concert April 2nd.


----------



## [email protected]°

Clutch LIVE @ House of Blues in AC March 4th!!


----------



## PhantastickFish

clutch is an amazing show. saw them with rev. peytons big damn band in 2009.


----------



## [email protected]°

PhantastickFish said:


> clutch is an amazing show. saw them with rev. peytons big damn band in 2009.


They are playing with Motorhead on this tour






I have seen Clutch over 50 times over the last 15 years...


----------



## PhantastickFish

50 times. jesus.

next on my list is Drive-By Truckers.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Tommy Tutone's one-hit wonder!...867-5309 (JENNY)....


----------



## wisco_pygo

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzyfcys1aLM


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## wisco_pygo

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je8MXiwmNIk


----------



## ICEE

My local bro vid made by rnr


----------



## Trigga

not bad


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I'll neva leaave your pizza burnin'


----------



## His Majesty

tune!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

RIP Stack


----------



## Guest

Swedish House Mafia 'One'


----------



## His Majesty

Swedish house mafia









here another of their songs ft. tinie tempah


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

THE GREATEST RAPPER OF ALL TIME DIED ON MARCH 9TH....RIP B.I.G.
















greatest verse in hip hop history


----------



## Da' Manster!

The very first video ever played on MTV..."Video killed the radio star"...by the Buggles!...














a little Eddie Murphy and Rick James!.."Party all the time".....














and one of the greatest party songs of the 80's..."You spin me right around" (Like A Record) by Dead or Alive!.....


----------



## JeanLucPicard




----------



## Da' Manster!

A CYNDI LAUPER rock block!...A special request sent in by GG via PM!..


----------



## r1dermon




----------



## [email protected]°

Hank III recorded and edited by a guy I work with in NYC a few nights ago on a Canon 5D.

Watch on youtube in 720P to truly appreciate it...


----------



## His Majesty




----------



## TheWayThingsR




----------



## [email protected]°

TheWayThingsR said:


>


----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## [email protected]°

http://embed.break.com/MjAxMDY2OA==
Head-Banging School Band Plays Rage Against The Machine - Watch more Funny Videos

School band playing Rage Against the Machine


----------



## JeanLucPicard

girl in the red shirt needs a kick in the thorax


----------



## TheWayThingsR




----------



## r1dermon




----------



## Da' Manster!

In honor of Cableguy, a Pat Benatar rock block!!....


----------



## Ja'eh

On a Linkin Park fix at the moment.


----------



## Piranha_man

Linkin Park is a great band man... kinda lost track of 'em over the last few years... but I really like their unique edge.









Presently listening to:


----------



## Ja'eh

Jeremy and Even Flow are my two favorite songs from them.


----------



## His Majesty




----------



## TheCableGuy

Da said:


> In honor of Cableguy, a Pat Benatar rock block!!....


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^^





















...just messin' with ya' Trev!...You know deep down inside you rock like a RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS concert!!....


----------



## Guest




----------



## the_w8




----------



## the_w8




----------



## Ja'eh

How Many Mc's Must Get Dissed?


----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## TheCableGuy

This kid from Mt.Laurier Qc is growing on me, Bobby Bazini. Also nominated for a Juno tonight.


----------



## JeanLucPicard

wisco_pygo said:


>


Heartbroken?


----------



## Da' Manster!

A Beach Boys rock block!....


----------



## Guest

I don't normally listen to Hip Hop, but I heard this 
on satellite radio the other morning and liked it.


----------



## wisco_pygo

10pointers said:


>


Heartbroken?
[/quote]

Or it just happens to be a great song.

Another post fail by Mrs. Lahey


----------



## Da' Manster!

A mega DAVID LEE ROTH rock block!...







......







........


----------



## JeanLucPicard

wisco_pygo said:


>


Heartbroken?
[/quote]

Or it just happens to be a great song.

Another post fail by Mrs. Lahey








[/quote]

well I was being sincere but thanks for that


----------



## JeanLucPicard

wisco_pygo said:


>


Heartbroken?
[/quote]

Or it just happens to be a great song.

Another post fail by Mrs. Lahey








[/quote]

well I was being sincere but thanks for that


----------



## Guest




----------



## piranhasrule

I'm slightly obsessed with this girl at the moment. Went to see her live last night. Theese are from the same gig


----------



## [email protected]°

piranhasrule said:


> I'm slightly obsessed with this girl at the moment. Went to see her live last night. Theese are from the same gig


I had no idea that you're a 12 year old girl...


----------



## piranhasrule

haha I just like a wide range of music. Admittedly there were a lot of 12 year old girls there though.


----------



## TheCableGuy

Slash ft. Ian Astbury from The Cult


----------



## Guest

new band getting some air play on satellite. Put Your Balls On It!


----------



## pirana666




----------



## Guest

pirana666 said:


>


Very relaxing.


----------



## [email protected]°

VOLBEAT!

Going to see them at Irving Plaza with CKY in a few weeks...


----------



## pirana666

o,yea soulfly is my favorite musician


----------



## Da' Manster!

One of my personal favorites of all-time by the one and only Jimmy Buffet!!...














Edit:.....







youtube, copyrights, and playback restrictions!!!


----------



## 65galhex

Gareth Emery Podcast


----------



## Guest

This is hard rock !!


----------



## JeanLucPicard

Da said:


> One of my personal favorites of all-time by the one and only Jimmy Buffet!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube, copyrights, and playback restrictions!!!


That was perfect for my mood! Its nice out, took my dog for a big walk now Im having a beer...wastin away


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hell yes, Danny!...That's a pretty cool chill out song!...especially this time of year during Spring and Summer!..


----------



## bob351

traveller i though u would like this since your into immortal, RA the rugged man telling his dads story of vietnam on a track with vinnie paz (jedi mind tricks)


----------



## Guest

Jedi mind are just too sick, they always spit real sh*t.


----------



## Smoke

pirana666 said:


> o,yea soulfly is my favorite musician


Holy sh*t is Soulfly still around? I grew up to Sepultura and always loved Max Cavalera!


----------



## Ja'eh

Ace Mac - Fallin Tears


----------



## pirana666

@smoke: yea the broters are together again with the Cavalera conspiracy... 2 albums already i thought....
and they still rock as old days..








and soulfly s new album again...








he,s not laying back...
max is buzy to the maxxx haha...


----------



## [email protected]°

Loving these guys more and more everyday!!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101




----------



## TheCableGuy

Taking a trip back to my adolescence this morning


----------



## Da' Manster!

A few more cult classic hits!...


----------



## Guest




----------



## His Majesty




----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^^^^^.....







.....That's not the bloodhound gang that I remember!...


----------



## His Majesty




----------



## Guest

Something I to play to the ladies when I'm being sensitive . . .


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## wisco_pygo

[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftjEcrrf7r0[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56mjwycKuXA


----------



## Guest

the who- behind blue eyes


----------



## Guest




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Sheppard

Loving this one. The guitar, the drums..everything


----------



## Guest




----------



## [email protected]°




----------



## Guest




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## muskielover1




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

In honor of Cableguy and Moondemon's bad prediction of the NY Rangers upsetting my Caps in the first round of the NHL playoffs!...Of'course, Caps dismantled the Rangers 4 - 1 in a best of seven!....Come on fellow P-Furians!...Sing it out loud!....

*Playing with the Queen Hearts!
knowin' it ain't really smart!
The Joker is the only fool who'll do anything for you!

Layin' out another line!
Thinkin' bout a life of crime!
That's what I'll have to do to keep me away from you!!....... *







......


----------



## Ja'eh

My baby crying.


----------



## Piranha_man




----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## TheCableGuy

And this is in honor of Da'mans Caps win over the NY Rangers.


----------



## JeanLucPicard




----------



## Da' Manster!

TheCableGuy said:


> And this is in honor of Da'mans Caps win over the NY Rangers.


Trev, 
that was plain wrong, bro!...







...but seriously, platinum blonde trying to be like Duran Duran and that ain't right!..they be tryin' to be like Rio!!...







.....


----------



## Piranha_man

Platinum Blonde?
Man, that's a name I haven't heard in a long time...

I remember this song from the Point Break Soundtrack...

(Oh wait... that's "Concrete Blonde...")


----------



## zippa




----------



## Da' Manster!

Another BAD COMPANY rock block!....


----------



## Smoke

*Darkseed*


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## Guest

Time for some outlaw country:


----------



## Guest

This video has a Madagasan Hissing Cockroach in it.


----------



## muskielover1

Piranha_man said:


>


great song


----------



## Guest




----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## wisco_pygo

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5BJXwNeKsQ[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A69BertdSt4[/media]

I know Uncle Kracker is kind of gay but listen, this song isn't bad









[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ88oTITMoM


----------



## [email protected]°

I'm not a huge Pearl Jam fan, but I can not get enough of this song... Even if it bites off "Dust in the Wind" a little


----------



## TheWayThingsR

[email protected]° said:


> I'm not a huge Pearl Jam fan, but I can not get enough of this song... Even if it bites off "Dust in the Wind" a little


Excellent!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## Steelrain




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

I never understood why at the beginning of the video when they are screaming, why he is beating his head with a dildo!...


----------



## zippa




----------



## Guest

.

Some Metalcore.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS




----------



## ZOSICK

Been on a SKA kick as of late...Beer by Reel Big Fish





Sell Out


----------



## [email protected]°

My Brother in law knows some of these guys...

I keep missing the shows, he invites me at the worst times...
















Really got to make it to one of these guys shows...


----------



## zippa




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Ja'eh




----------



## Mr. Hannibal




----------



## Guest




----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## Smoke

Greetings from Norway


----------



## 0S1R1S




----------



## wisco_pygo

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwkFS3WjXSw


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Mr. Hannibal




----------



## TheCableGuy

Never heard of these guys before, but really catchy tune...


----------



## Guest

Don't make me go pop the trunk!


----------



## Trigga

Mr. Hannibal said:


>


----------



## Nick G




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## [email protected]°




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Smoke




----------



## memento




----------



## Trigga




----------



## [email protected]°

ASH GRAY, "BILLY THE KID" MONO IN MANHATTAN from Johnny Richie New York on Vimeo.

I work with the guy playing guitar.

They are recording an entire album in mono using a single vintage RCA Ribbon mic.

It is mindblowing how good it sounds! Even if it was multitracked I would say WOW, but for a couple guys playing around a single mic...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## bob351

tween wave... it probably sounds like sh*t to you old folks


----------



## scent troll

^^^^ wtf?
new episode?


----------



## bob351

your so behind central... its the tween wave episode when stan turns ten


----------



## shaneb

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpOylg_HCYY


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## shaneb




----------



## His Majesty




----------



## Smoke




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Smoke

I actually saw Outfield play "your love" live ... years ago...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Smoke said:


> I actually saw Outfield play "your love" live ... years ago...


Yeah, me too Smoke!..I also saw World Party in concert!...very underrated group!...their songs have messages and meaning to them1...


----------



## Guest

For us hicks.


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## PygoShlee




----------



## scent troll

im listening to charlez theron freaking out in the devils advocate

crazy woman


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## Smoke




----------

